# Charcoal



## jpeck (Aug 16, 2007)

What type is best to use?  Lump or the little round ones.  I also supliment my fire with green pecan or green hickory limbs.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 16, 2007)

Most will say to use lump. Experiment with different brands of charcoal and see which you like best. You should also try to avoid using too much green wood for smoking if possible. Dry or seasoned wood is best.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have had good luck with Ranchers briquettes from Home Depot using the Minion Method


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 16, 2007)

On sale nation wide for $2.99 for a #20 bag.  Just loaded up with 12 of 'em.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 16, 2007)

The Rancher is good stuff if you can find it in your area. I am a big lump user (don't tell the stickburners, but it's wood too), however the 100% all natural briquettes like Rancher and WGC are truly the best of both worlds in a bullet type smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 16, 2007)

For the bullet smoker I'd use the round ones - I don't know what the other smoker is.


----------



## jpeck (Aug 17, 2007)

The bullet type and whats wrong with green wood?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 17, 2007)

Green wood smokes but not as good a smoke. It's about 60% water and doesn't give you as much heat either. There are some peple that like grren wood and there will be arguements forever about which is best. There are rumors (I have seen no scientific proof) that it gives off more Creosol.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 17, 2007)

our's was already stripped bare so i got a couple bags of lump from lowe's to try out.


----------



## adb551 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have found that green wood can give the meat a "chemical" taste. I think it produces more creosote, which was mentioned earlier.

As for charcoal, I only use natural lump. I have always wondered what is added to the charcoal powder in briquettes (sp?) to make them stick together.


----------



## alaskatoy (Sep 3, 2007)

I just cleaned out my local Home Depot's last 18 bags at $1.99 ea!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 3, 2007)

If you go with the lump, you might want to check the reviews first.  Not all lump is created equal.  

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


----------

